# Anyone in OK use Bob Gibson Training Kennels?



## Ashley Martin

Does anyone know anything about Bob Gibson Training Kennels? I am looking for a trainer to work with after we survive the Beginner's class at Petsmart--I've posted about that in another forum. The Petsmart Trainer calls Robin aggressive any chance she gets. Today we did our loose-leash walking and sits perfectly, but when Robin was bumped into by another dog while we were waiting to go back inside, he barked--therefore, he is aggressive, and should be wearing the Gentle Leader head collar, says the trainer. Ugh. He is doing very well with people, dogs in the neighborhood, and basic commands. He gets along pretty well with the dogs in his class. I just want to get through it (we're already a third of the way there), and be able to look forward to working with someone more constructive. 
Thanks.


----------



## AnnaRiley

Tell the Petsmart trainer to take a hike. Hope you find someone good.


----------



## JerzeyGSD

I'm sorry, but what the







is a gentle lead head collar supposed to do for an aggressive dog? Not that your dog is aggressive! I'm not even trying to imply that but I just don't see why someone would even recommend that. I hope they never run into a truly aggressive dog. Ugh, that trainer would be lost. 

Good luck with your search for a new trainer... my fingers will be crossed for you!


----------



## Ashley Martin

JerzeyGSD said:


> I'm sorry, but what the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is a gentle lead head collar supposed to do for an aggressive dog?
> 
> Yes, that's what I'm wondering--I thought Gentle Leaders were to help with leash walking. I guess the trainer thinks they will give me more control with a correction, but I don't think control is the issue. Robin responds very well to 'Watch Me!' and his name--I try to pre-empt problems in class by keeping his attention, or else getting it when I see another dog staring at him, or coming at us. The only time he barked today was when we were bumped by another dog as we were heading back to our training circle, after being out and about. Again, I don't see what the Gentle Leader is supposed to do in that circumstance. I mean, it was a single bark--as soon as I said 'Leave It!', he looked at me.
> 
> I have to say that besides this trainer's seeming bias against GSDs, the class is good--her assistant has been really good. Three weeks into it, Robin is able to sit near other dogs and not get upset--which is all I'm wanting: socialization. Now he's watchful and sort of resigned, and focused on the tasks at hand.


----------



## bergwanderkennels

> Quote:The only time he barked today was when we were bumped by another dog as we were heading back to our training circle, after being out and about.


Wow I am so sorry you cannot quit this class sooner! 

First thing I remind my students of is keep space between you and the dog infront and behind! 

What I would tell you is go and sit in on a class or 2 of this other trainers. Good luck.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Gentle leader head collars do actually help some aggressive dogs. For whatever reason it calms then down and also gives the owner more control over the dog's head. For some dogs though the collar is very distressing, it just depends on the dog. 

I'm not saying your dog is aggressive or needs a GL (I prefer the front clip harnesses, personally) but just commenting on the questions about the GL.


----------



## Dunedain

*Ug!!*

Check OSCN.net for Bob Gibson. 
Seems one of his "Highly Trained" bit a child badly and he's in legal troubles from that and other things.
I met a guy in Owasso that had a recent dog trained by him and he was aggresive towards a small child and peed on everything!

GEE! I guess spraying a dog in the face with ammonia water when he effe's up may not work as good as he thought! I personally consider him a clown and would not let him a train a goldfish!

Sorry, I hope no one got taken but I just joined.


----------



## Samba

Yes, a GL can be used effectively with a reactive or aggressive dog. It is not a crazy suggestion. I have used them for such and also have used them sometimes in my obedience foundation as described by Susan Garrett. 


What about checking these out?

Companion Dog School

Tulsa Dog Training Club - About TDTC


----------



## Mathias

I highly recommend bob Gibson. He offers many levels of training for several breeds. He mainly focuses on schutzhund training but also trains for service and obedience. In regards to the post about someone's dog biting someone, it is the owners responsability to control their dog. If you take a German Shepard and train for protection, there are definate guidelines and responsibilities that come along with this. There are also certain levels of protection training in regards to type of protection/work the dog will perform. Often people want to ignore these rules and they vary for each level. My dog performs well in all situations and is wonderful with children. It is protection trained. But Bob stresses the importance of socialization early on. I have also seen him harshly reply to someone hitting their dog that did not respond. He told them if he saw that type of behavior again they would be immediately ejected from his class. In regards to the amonia water, it is used in a very small dose mostly water by the way(i've done it to myself to test) and is used only as a deterant to persistant barking after a command is given without response. It is a distraction method not harmful and is only been recomended for certain dogs, and he gives several alternatives if an owner does not like that method. On a side note: Some levels of protection trained gsd cannot be a family pet where other levels can. A relative is pd and his dog is crated when not working. And otherwise is always in work mode and handled properly. Training is only half the equation and bob is excellent. Handling is your responsibility and must be taken seiously if you want a protection gsd.


----------



## onyx'girl

BowWowMeow said:


> Gentle leader head collars do actually help some aggressive dogs. For whatever reason it calms then down and also gives the owner more control over the dog's head. For some dogs though the collar is very distressing, it just depends on the dog.
> 
> I'm not saying your dog is aggressive or needs a GL (I prefer the front clip harnesses, personally) but just commenting on the questions about the GL.


The GL will put pressure on the ear at calming points, supposed to calm an anxious, reactive dog down...didn't help Onyx, but in theory it is supposed to work.


----------



## Mathias

Also in regards to Bob Gibson, he has trained many titled gsd's and world champions. He requires at least one group class weekly, but will also train one on one in your home. He has trained for blind lead dogs, hearing dogs, for police and military dogs as well as many show dogs for different events. He has a wide range of clients from professionals in sports, entertainment, business, medical, police, military and regular everyday citizens. But none of this matters. You have to find a trainer that you get along with. Because after all they aren't just training your pet, guardian, or companion, but they are also training you! You have to like your trainer or you won't trust their advice/training and therefore won't learn. Good luck, and if you want more info join the German Shepard Dog Club of America and international. American breeds tend to be more bred for looks and have a more relaxed attitude, whereas most German bloodlines are bred for aggressiveness of prey drive and are preferred for high demand/risk work. Good luck and keep working with your dog until you find a suitable trainer for you. Socialize often with all ages,ethnicities, sex. They learn from you what is normal behavior and suitable contact from strangers and will pick up on this naturally. They will also natural become protective of you and what is their family after a certain age naturally. They will pick up on your moods and reflect this back on you and others. Study your dog, they are studying you! Always remain even tempered when working them and never work with them when you are in a bad mood. Good luck and enjoy the awesome bond that can be had from a well trained well handled dog that has a job to do!


----------



## dogfaeries

Ashley, have you gotten in touch with anyone from the Tulsa GSD club? I would imagine they would be able to help you find a trainer.

GSDCGT Home


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

This is a very old thread - the OP hasn't been around in two years.


----------



## dogfaeries

How odd.


----------

